# Waiter...there is something in my tea.



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

Playing around with Brillo and my colorful plate sets. He is a very good model.  
[attachment=0:2b6pr6wf]4upsmall.jpg[/attachment:2b6pr6wf]


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahahahha omg so cute! I love these pictures. He is adorable! The green and blue ones amuse me.


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

Hahaha thanks! I think I have some weird obsession for putting him in cups. Here is another.

[attachment=0:1pcqrg3l]DSCN1895small.jpg[/attachment:1pcqrg3l]


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

" waiter theres sumthing in my tea" lol :lol: that just made my day


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahaha adorable.
Yeah I put mine in slippers.
There's one that I like to put him in because it has a doggy front and then an open back. it's very funny having him in there. he slept in it for hours one night.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

The photo in your original post looks like something I would put in a photography portfolio; not only is your hedgie cute as a button, but the colors of the dishes and the background, all tied together by the way you've placed them in a square looks amazing. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute pics  I like the way you have them arranged.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll take that cup of tea!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Nancy, "I' ll take on of those!" Just adorable.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

remind me of this art print I own  
http://marmeecraft.bigcartel.com/produc ... -art-print


----------

